# OT: O'Neal to Miami completed.



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

All it needs is for the final OK from Miami. O'Neal approved it today.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> All it needs is for the final OK from Miami.



then it's not completed. stop the bs thread titles.


----------



## robg (Jul 19, 2002)

Who's involved? 
Did you hear it from the score670?

Oh No! we're screwed! (Eastern Conference that is)


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow.

Here's Miami President and GM Pat Riley discussing the trade:










as well as other members of the Miami Heat organization:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>robg</b>!
> Who's involved?
> Did you hear it from the score670?
> 
> Oh No! we're screwed! (Eastern Conference that is)


Shaq for Odom, Grant, Caron


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Wow.
> 
> Here's Miami President and GM Pat Riley discussing the trade:
> ...


haha


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: OT: O'Neal to Miami completed.*



> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> then it's not completed. stop the bs thread titles.


LOL, Miami is trading Odom (a guy with one good year and a history of drug problems), Butler (a guy with bum knees), and Grant (an undersized PF with a contract that makes AD look like the deal of the century.

If that's the deal, the Lakers are sunk as a franchise and I'd bet Kobe leaves.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: OT: O'Neal to Miami completed.*



> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> then it's not completed. stop the bs thread titles.


And you are?


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

I don't know if it's just me, but even getting Shaq, I think this makes Miami worse by giving up Butler.

PG- Wade
SG- Jones
SF- ? Wright? Butler?
PF- Allen/Haslem
C- Shaq

Bench- Not much...

Losing Alston hurt them badly. If Wade or Shaq goes down, their season is pretty much in the toilet. 

I would try to keep Caron Butler if I was Miami, they'll regret it if they let him go.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: OT: O'Neal to Miami completed.*



> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> If that's the deal, the Lakers are sunk as a franchise and I'd bet Kobe leaves.


Disagreed. I bet Kobe would love this deal. They don't take anyone back who likes to shoot. Odom's unselfish, Grant's a banger and Butler is somewhere in between. Kobe thinks he can win by himself and he wants the chance to show that. He's licking his lips right about now. (I can't wait to see him fall flat on his face, either)


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Miami still has their MLE. I bet they could get someone good with it.

And Butler might not be included in the deal.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: OT: O'Neal to Miami completed.*



> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> Disagreed. I bet Kobe would love this deal. They don't take anyone back who likes to shoot. Odom's unselfish, Grant's a banger and Butler is somewhere in between. Kobe thinks he can win by himself and he wants the chance to show that. He's licking his lips right about now. (I can't wait to see him fall flat on his face, either)


LOL, maybe, but he's insane if he does this instead of heading to the Clips


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Any chance Miami gets Stromile Swift?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

The Lakers won't be as good but they'd be a fun team to watch with their line up after this trade.

Grant
Odom
Caron or George... if they get the 1st rounder instead
Kobe
Payton

They won't be running that tired *** triangle offense anymore either. :clap:


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

If this deal goes down, it'll mean Eddy Curry ain't gonna be an all-star for quite some time!


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> If this deal goes down, it'll mean Eddy Curry ain't gonna be an all-star for quite some time!


Really because I always thought there could be as many as 3 centers on an all star team. Guess the East only takes 1 now. Eddy owns the single best game anyone has ever played against Shaq not named Hakeem.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-heat-oneal&prov=ap&type=lgns

Shaq's agent says O'Neal accepts trade to Miami

ORLANDO, Fla. (AP) -- Shaquille O'Neal would be happy to be traded to the Miami Heat. 

That word came Saturday from O'Neal's agent, Perry Rogers, who told the South Florida Sun-Sentinel that O'Neal has given his blessing to a deal that would send him to Miami. 

``We've said that we would agree to a trade,'' Rogers said in a story posted Saturday night on the newspaper's Web site. ``I think that's going to happen. I'd be very surprised if it didn't happen.'' 

The deal, expected to include Lamar Odom, Caron Butler and Brian Grant going to Los Angeles, cannot be completed until Wednesday when a two-week leaguewide moratorium on trades and free agent signings expires. 

``It's very serious. I think it's very close to getting done,'' said Grant's agent, Mark Bartelstein. 

Greeted by reporters as he was leaving a gym near his Orlando mansion, O'Neal said he had not yet met with Heat president Pat Riley and declined to comment on a possible trade. 

``I can't say anything about that today,'' said O'Neal, flashing a big smile. 

But ESPN and the Sun-Sentinel reported that O'Neal joined his representatives for a three-hour meeting that included Riley and Heat general manager Randy Pfund.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

i dont think Riley would accept it with Caron

Since he is trading for shaq, he obviously wants to win NOW. Giving up Caron wont give us that chance. We would have 3 guys who are good enough to be starters, and no depth whatsoever. Why trade for shaq when we have nothing left to compete with.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> i dont think Riley would accept it with Caron
> 
> Since he is trading for shaq, he obviously wants to win NOW. Giving up Caron wont give us that chance. We would have 3 guys who are good enough to be starters, and no depth whatsoever. Why trade for shaq when we have nothing left to compete with.


Well, they'll still have their exceptions to sign people with, and they'll have Allen, Rasul, Haslem, and Beasley. That's not great depth, but they don't suck. If they add two guys with their exceptions, they'll be in good shape.

And those 3 guys who are good enough to be starters are 3 freakishly good players.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, they'll still have their exceptions to sign people with, and they'll have Allen, Rasul, Haslem, and Beasley. That's not great depth, but they don't suck. If they add two guys with their exceptions, they'll be in good shape.
> ...


ok. Who is left other than a restricted Swift that is starter quality on a championship contending team. I could name one, and thats Bowen. I would of loved S Jackson, but he is gone now. Dyess is gone as well. Really, who is left?


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

thats messed up,Odom leaves LA and in a yr's time he's right back LOL.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

wade and eddie jones to the bulls for Jamal Crawford, Tyson chandler, and Kirk hinrich would give the heat better depth after the trade.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

people need to stop over value wade so much. yes hes good, but hes still a level below lebron and camelo.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> ok. Who is left other than a restricted Swift that is starter quality on a championship contending team. I could name one, and thats Bowen. I would of loved S Jackson, but he is gone now. Dyess is gone as well. Really, who is left?


Well, they could take a stab at Darius Miles, but realistically they might be wise to try splitting the MLE on a couple guys like Rodney White and Eric Williams (the latter has been a starter on a contending team). They could then sign a guy like Damon Jones or Mike James or Anthony Johnson to back up Wade for the veteran minimum.

Let's say they get Jones, Williams, and White, that gives them:

1- Wade, D. Jones
2- E. Jones, R. Butler
3- Williams, White
4- Haslem, Allen
5- Shaq, Wang

Yes, they're kind of weak at the 4, but I honestly like both of those guys, Haslem and Allen. And hell, playing next to Shaq they don't have to be world beaters or anything. Plus, of course, you've got Wade, the Joneses, Butler, and White who can all put the ball in the bucket. You've got good defenders all around in Wade, Jones, and Williams. 

Of course nothing is guaranteed, but that's a capable team.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> people need to stop over value wade so much. yes hes good, but hes still a level below lebron and camelo.


Yeah, that means he sucks.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1837581

Now it sounds like a done deal...Butler, Odom, Grant and a future 1st round pick for Shaq.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> people need to stop over value wade so much. yes hes good, but hes still a level below lebron and camelo.


I disagree. I think Wade is (or will be over the long haul) better than Carmelo. All three guys still have long careers ahead of them.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> 
> I disagree. I think Wade is (or will be over the long haul) better than Carmelo. All three guys still have long careers ahead of them.


Agreed about Wade. Wade, not Melo, showed up in the playoffs.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I've been thinking about this deal and it's really interesting. The Lakers are basically trading the most dominant player in the league to make room for their other superstar who happens to be a free agent and about to go on trial for rape. The drama! The suspense! The intrigue! This might be a book one day. Anyway, there's a couple different ways to look at it for both teams and here's my two cents:

Lakers
They have no choice, really. Nobody else is making a better offer and it's either have armageddon w/Shaq and Kobe next season or get something, anything for him now. Odom is a stud and I think he will fit in well next to Kobe because he won't fight Kobe's need to be "the man" without Shaq.

On the other hand, how can you ever trade Shaq while he can still play at a high level? There's no possible way to get equal value. So, no matter what deal you do, it's going to look like a steal for the other team every time (I can't imagine if I were an Orlando fan when they lost him for nothing  )

Miami
They clearly are one of the favorites for the East right away. They're still second to Detroit, the logic being if Detroit can beat LA w/Shaq AND Kobe, what makes you think they won't beat Miami? Even so, Miami has a chance to get to the Finals now and they didn't without a better big man. Now they have the most dominant big man in the game.

However, what's going to happen in 2 or 3 years when Shaq clearly can't move the way he once did and is unable to single-handedly lead them deep into the playoffs? Yes, they'll still have Wade, but no Odom, no Butler, no 2006 pick. This is clearly a win-now move, but if they don't win a championship, isn't it automaticlly a bad move then?

I guess my point is...actually, I didn't have one, really. I just think this is a questionable deal more for Miami because they didn't _need_ to trade for Shaq. In five years, Odom will still be in his prime next to Kobe, while Miami will most likely be a mediocre, borderline-playoff team. At least that's the way I see it.

Rant over.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Boy, the Lakers roster post Shaq looks very similar to the Clips roster in terms of ability:

Lakers: Grant, Odom, Butler, Payton

Clips: Kaman, Brand, Mags, Livingston, Wilcox

Is it a lock Kobe signs with the Lakers? His agent doesn't inspire a lot of trust.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

My question is: How do the Heat fill out their roster now? Here's what it looks like right now:

If Hoopshype is correct, this team currently has five players under contract. Dorrell will sign with them to make 6, and I don't know if he's ready, but he's big enough to play the 3 even though he is a projected two guard. Haslem has turned out to be pretty good. Insert somebody into the small forward spot, and you have a really impressive starting lineup.

Now as for depth, as of right now, that's a totally different issue. I haven't seen it reported, but can/did the Lakers trade some scrubs as part of this deal, or does that make the cap figures not add up?

Wade, ?
Jones, ?
Wright, ?
Haslem, Malik Allen
O'Neal, ?

Now Miami has their whole MLE etc, as they have not made any free agent signings. They may well have to split it to fill out the roster. Also they will end up signing a lot of players to the minimum.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Yea I'd like this trade for Miami IF C-But wasn't involved. Wade, Jones, Shaq is definitely enough to compete in the East and they'll get somebody to play the 3 for the MLE next to Haslem and Shaq but their depth is shot. 

Dwayne Wade(PG)
Eddie Jones(SG)
?????(SF)
Udonis Haslem(PF)
Shaq(C)

?????(PG)
Dorell Wright(SG/SF)
?????(SF/PF)
Jerome Beasley(PF/C)
?????
?????
?????

That's six question marks. They might have to split the MLE on a starting SF(MoPete, Eric Williams) and some backup big people.

That being said, I can't say this trade is a win for either team. Detroit proved you can win with a team concept and Miami was building and showed some chemistry giving the Pacers a series. The Lakers aren't getting one bonafide all-star in return for Shaq so they automatically lose. Odom might drift off again, Grant is too old and too small to play center out west and Butler is basically a better Devean George. Maybe the 1st Round Pick turns out to be a steal for the Lakers, but regardless I dislike this trade for both teams.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

I think this would have been a steal for MIAMI had Caron Butler not been involved, however I'm questioning the trade now due to the ? at SF and their lack of depth.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

*Basketball Ineptitude Personifed?*

I can't say I disagree with _everything_, but give me a break. All this and then not a peep about Bryant?

Chicago Tribune


----------



## Reciprocity Failure (Jun 10, 2004)

I will be laughing at the Lakers if Kobe is gone next season (not that being convicted of rape is funny) because the Lakers roster after the Shaq trade is garbage compared to last season...even w/ Kobe. W/O Kobe, Shaq, Malone (probably) and Fisher, are the Lakers a real threat to even get out of the 1st round? IMO, no! With Kobe, they won't be beating Sacramento, Minnesota, or San Antonio in a 7 game series anytime soon. They are taking a huge gamble by trading Shaq and hoping Kobe resigns. I will go out on a limb and say that the post-Shaq Lakers w/o Kobe are worse than the current Clippers, which is why I'm inclined to think that Kobe will be the star of the other team in LA. Yes, I said it. After the Lakers kiss Kobe's butt until thier lips are sore, he will decide to join the Clipps, who have a better young core in Brand, Maggette, and Livingston, even w/o Q, than do the Lakers. He will still be the MAN and the #1 option, he will stay in southern Cali, live closer to work if the Clipps do move to Anaheim, and still get PAID. Lakers fans will be jumping ship by the thousands. Just my gut feeling...


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

Who turns down a 7 year/141 million dollar deal to play for the Clippers? Just because you want the Lakers to be completely awful, doesn't mean it will happen. 

The Clippers can't offer anything near that.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Chad Ford reported on ESPN radio this morning that the deal has hit a slight snag. Apparently the Lakers are trying to stall because they fear that Kobe is serious about becoming a Clipper. They're worried they could lose both Shaq and Kobe, thus they are dragging their heels with the Shaq deal. Ford reported that there is a slight problem with some clause Odom has in his contract which is making the Lakers hold off (enabling them to buy more time).


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Chad Ford reported on ESPN radio this morning that the deal has hit a slight snag. Apparently the Lakers are trying to stall because they fear that Kobe is serious about becoming a Clipper. They're worried they could lose both Shaq and Kobe, thus they are dragging their heels with the Shaq deal. Ford reported that there is a slight problem with some clause Odom has in his contract which is making the Lakers hold off (enabling them to buy more time).


Reportedly Odom has a trade kicker in his contract that would add an additional 8-9M to the contract. Can't remember exactly but I think Aldridge said last nite it might have to get paid upfront?!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Chad Ford reported on ESPN radio this morning that the deal has hit a slight snag. Apparently the Lakers are trying to stall because they fear that Kobe is serious about becoming a Clipper. They're worried they could lose both Shaq and Kobe, thus they are dragging their heels with the Shaq deal. Ford reported that there is a slight problem with some clause Odom has in his contract which is making the Lakers hold off (enabling them to buy more time).


The problem with Lamars contract is a 15% trade kicker - which means aboot 8 mil more out of remaining 55 mil on his contract - but reported not to be a trade killer , just frustration for Bass...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Chad Ford reported on ESPN radio this morning that the deal has hit a slight snag. Apparently the Lakers are trying to stall because they fear that Kobe is serious about becoming a Clipper. They're worried they could lose both Shaq and Kobe, thus they are dragging their heels with the Shaq deal. Ford reported that there is a slight problem with some clause Odom has in his contract which is making the Lakers hold off (enabling them to buy more time).


That report about the "snag" is such BS. You're right dkg1, it's obviously about buying time. I don't think these guys are such idiots that they more or less agreed to the terms of the trade a few days ago before fulling understanding Odom's contract.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I'd be absolutely shocked if Kobe signed with the Clips. And this "snag" that's holding the deal back has a huge flaw. I hope Kupchak doesn't think that if Kobe leaves they just keep Shaq and everyones happy. Shaq is gonna be one angry man.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

I live in Newport Beach.

Supposedly the Lakers brass were at the four seasons here this morning making a last ditch effort for Bryant.

The general feel is that the Clippers have won Bryant over.

A.) They make the deal to open up more cap space by dealing a couple of bigs for future 2nd rounders.

B.) They have already contacted the Suns telling them they don' plan on matching Q.

C.) The sudden "snag" happens to buy time. It is said that Bryant is suggesting that he wants a promise in a future stake of the Laker organization from Buss. He is lording power over the Lakers like no one before him...

It should be an interesting day...


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Wow Loyal if that's true, the Clips should make the playoffs next year and the Lakers will be hurting cause Shaq does not want to play for them anymore. Maybe their best bet would be trade Shaq, throw everything at Kobe, if he re-signs then good if not then you re-build.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

FoxSports on Shaq trade "snag" 

"A potential snag (edit) in the Shaquille O'Neal trade surfaced after a wrinkle was discovered in Lamar Odom's contract as the Miami Heat prepared to send him to the Los Angeles Lakers, according to various reports. 

Odom reportedly has a clause in his contract which essentially says he must be paid a lump sum if he is traded, an amount ranging from $8.5 to $9.5 million."

A wrinkle was DISCOVERED! Oh wait, you guys owe me 9 million bucks tomorrow. I had almost forgotten about that! Whew, lucky I saw it. What a nice surprise! I'll take a check if that's OK.

Discovered. That's hard for me to imagine, that this little 9 Mill was just something buried in a clause somewhere that everyone forgot about. Especially with the simultaneous "this won't derail anything." It's nine mill! The Lakers knew about it and had it accounted for, I HAVE to think, so they're either buying time (as was said above) or they're just trying to extort some cash from Miami by claiming they missed it. It's misinformation either way. GASP A lie reported and repeated by the entire press?! That doesn't happen, does it?


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

One possibility being discussed now is that the Heat take Shaq's buddy Payton to complete it. Riley always wanted Payton, but Paytons twilight years certainly crashed and burned in the playoffs. If I were Miami, I think I'd rather have Fisher. HOwever, they only have 1/2 the MLE left after Doleac. If I'm Miami, I think I play hardball and say thats the deal. Don't like it, keep Shaq. Buss is already on record as saying O'Neal won't play for the Lakers again. He's put himself in a bad negotiating position. So if you're Miami, do you welcome Payton to the deal?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: OT: O'Neal to Miami completed.*



> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> then it's not completed. stop the bs thread titles.


Where for art thou now Romeo?


----------

